# Centipede Pests??



## Mason0d (Sep 2, 2008)

About a week ago I saw a large black centipede crawling on my kitchen floor, it scared the bejesus outta me. I was barefoot and managed to kill it with a pot.

It was around 7-8 inches long and all black - including its legs.

Yesterday I was stepping out of my car and saw 2 centipedes of the same description crawling on the roof of my house.

I know a lot of centipedes are poisonous, and I don't want myself or my pets to be stung/bitten or whatever.

Is this something I should be worried about??

-Mason


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

well, the good news is that centipedes do not normally cause any damage to homes and they eat other pests that DO.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

there are some poisonous ones in your area. i use this site to identify bugs i do not recognize around here.
http://www.whatsthatbug.com/category/centipedes-and-millipedes/ this may help.

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

We get centipedes in the house here a lot. Big ugly mothers. Sometimes they get into the bed.

I was awakened one night about 4 a.m. by what felt like someone shoving a straight pin into my finger-my hand was under my pillow.

Then it started burning-all the way up to my shoulder. The top half of my arm felt like a muscle strain, my elbow felt like it was in a vice, and the lower half of my arm and finger felt like they were in boiling oil. My hand was throbbing so bad I thought it wa going to explode and my finger was so swollen I thought it would rip open.

If you look in Dangermouse's link, scroll down to "tropical centipede" to see what got me.

I could find anything to catch/kill it with, so I went out and spent the rest of the night on the couch-too much pain to go back to sleep. In the morning, I stripped the bed, stood the mattresses and box spring up on end and then I sprayed malathion along all the baseboards and the entire floor in the bedroom, sealed the door and windows and set off three bug bombs in the bedroom. I wasn't taking any chances. I've seen these suckers survive up to 48 hours in a sealed jar with raid.

By about ten a.m. most of the pain had subsided into a dull ache with some mild burning sensations, but for the rest of the day, my arm just weak, like no muscle strength. And I had gassed the room so badly that I had to spend a week in the guest bedroom-after a very thorough search, of course.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*ouch* Kap! a friend of mine's wife got stung by a hornet while in bed under the covers....in the middle of winter......

DM


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Cenitpedes are nasty looking. They look alot bigger than they are because of their legs. A bite from a centipede can be painful, but usually not deadly. I would suggest that you spray around the outside of your home along the foundation with a good residual insecticide like Onslaught, or Demon WP.


----------



## pest control (Oct 6, 2008)

wow centipedes in the UK are tiny little things and harmless living on an island thats cold and rains all the time has its advantages


----------

